# Trimming pen blanks with a carbide pen mill



## chrisk (Dec 21, 2013)

Two videos to illustrate how I trim *all *my pen blanks after finishing them. The tool used is a carbide pen mill made for me last year by a Greek factory. I had some minor issues with these mills but couldn't fix them last summer as I wanted.
Anyway these are fine tools and after a period of testing I'm now confident enough to use them as I did with my Nolan's carbide pen mill.

Trimming a circuit board blank with a carbide pen mill - YouTube

Trimming a Steampunk blank with a carbide pen mill - YouTube


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 22, 2013)

That certainly doesn't seem like the most safe and prudent way to use a pen mill, but whatever.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Dec 22, 2013)

Where can I buy one?


----------



## chrisk (Dec 22, 2013)

sbell111 said:


> That certainly doesn't seem like the most safe and prudent way to use a pen mill, but whatever.


For sure I understand your position. But have you ever used say a Nolan's carbide pen mill this precise way? May I suggest you to try?

Works for me anyway. To be honest, I certainly ruined a few blanks (one blank on the +/- 100 pens made the last couple of months) during this cleaning process but the fault was mine not the mill's. 



brownsfn2 said:


> Where can I buy one?


This is an issue.
All began after I purchased two of these carbide pen mills from a Greek factory last year. Here: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f159/any-interest-carbide-pen-mills-100278/

As I stated last year I was to visit the factory and fix some minor issues with these mills but unfortunately I couldn't.
Meanwhile their price was also an issue and I've been in touch with another (smaller) mechanics shop. I have yet to thoroughly try the two pieces made by this shop but, at first sight, I don't think they could compete with the first ones made by the factory. The price was better though.


----------



## Jerryz (Dec 23, 2013)

Watching the videos I'm struck by how one good catch on the tube by trimmer could end up being not so good for my fingers. Guess I don't understand how this is better than mounting the blank in a chuck and the mill in the tailstock?


----------



## Lucky2 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chris, what speed are you running your lathe at, and what brand of lathe do you own?
Len


----------



## chrisk (Dec 24, 2013)

Jerryz said:


> Watching the videos I'm struck by how one good catch on the tube by trimmer could end up being not so good for my fingers. Guess I don't understand how this is better than mounting the blank in a chuck and the mill in the tailstock?



Jerry,
The process illustrated with both videos is the one for finished blanks. Unlike the circuit board blank of the video above which had yet to be sanded/polished, the watch parts one was already polished. Same process with wooden blanks finished with CA when I want to clean the ends. Do you imagine tightening such blanks in a chuck?

Now I use the same process after gluing the tubes. But for the latter application I agree with you that a safer process is the one you describe. Provided your blanks are perfectly square or perfectly round. In the opposite, my method has the advantage to square the ends during the trimming process, while the shaft/mill *use only the inner part of the tube to achieve this squareness*.
Finally when I trim such blanks I also use pliers to hold them as a safety measure.


----------



## chrisk (Dec 24, 2013)

Lucky2 said:


> Chris, what speed are you running your lathe at, and what brand of lathe do you own?
> Len



Len,
Around 400-500RPM with the carbide pen mill illustrated in the above videos. Faster speeds with another tool (Nolan's mill) at about 1500-2000RPM. Speeds may also vary depending on the blank's material (wood, resin...).

As for my lathe, it's a Belgian Wivamac DB1200 (see pic below).


----------



## kirkfranks (Dec 24, 2013)

Chris,
Thanks for showing the videos.  Your trimmers sure do seem to work well as evidenced by the very fine ribbons coming off.
On as side note I like your air compressor.  I have one just like it that gets used for most of my small jobs too.:biggrin:


----------



## chrisk (Dec 24, 2013)

I couldn't agree more. This kind of air compressor needs of course a good pair of lungs but it's the one who works fine even during a power failure... :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## plano_harry (Jan 1, 2014)

Chris, let us know if you get the mills worked out.  I am pleased with the 3/4 inch 2-bit carbide I have from Whiteside.  It is super sharp and can easily be used buy hand, but a 4-bit would be smoother and seems less likely to catch.



chrisk said:


> As I stated last year I was to visit the factory and fix some minor issues with these mills but unfortunately I couldn't.
> Meanwhile their price was also an issue and I've been in touch with another (smaller) mechanics shop. I have yet to thoroughly try the two pieces made by this shop but, at first sight, I don't think they could compete with the first ones made by the factory. The price was better though.


----------



## chrisk (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi Harry,
Unfortunately I hadn't the opportunity to fix a couple of issues I've found out so far.
Anyway, in the next few days, I will write a review mainly to point to these minor flaws.
Regards and best wishes for 2014.
Christos.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey Chris nice job. I also have that same compressor but mine doesn't have the same brush as yours. I have also done worse as far as safety goes. I would do that just as you did and feel pretty confident that I was not going to kill myself... How many people do you suppose use their mill in a regular drill and hold the blank in their hand? Much more dangerous than what you are doing here.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm thinking that looks to be a really nice mill. Thanks for sharing the videos. 

I am curious, though, as to why you wait to mill the ends of the blank until it has been turned and finished? Perhaps a poll is in order?


----------



## chrisk (Jan 3, 2014)

Ted iin Michigan said:


> I'm thinking that looks to be a really nice mill. Thanks for sharing the videos.
> 
> I am curious, though, as to why you wait to mill the ends of the blank until it has been turned and finished? Perhaps a poll is in order?



Ted, I generally clean the ends of the specific blanks (that is computer board and watch part blanks) before turning them. This time I forgot to and just made the videos with what I had on hand.
But with wooden blanks I clean first after gluing the tubes and a second time after finishing, specially with CA.


----------

